# Power steering fluid loss, '94 Altima



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

My '94 Altima with 183K miles has been losing power steering fluid for the past 6 months or so and there are no signs of leaking red fluid anywhere under the car or on the pavement where it's always parked at night. Is there some way the fluid could be sucked into the intake and burned along with the gas? I can't think of anywhere else it could go without leaving a mark of some kind. I have probably added at least a gallon of PS fluid in the last 6 months and if it is leaking there should be red stains under the car where it's usually parked overnight but there aren't any stains there at all. Any ideas??


----------

